# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > حرفه ای: درخواست منو مشابه سایت http://afagh.ac.ir/

## amirkhoyli

با سلام دوستان در این سایت http://afagh.ac.ir/
در سمت راست منویی قرار گرفته که وقتی ماوس روی  هر item از منو قرار میگیره از سمت راست نام منو باز میشه 
و در سمت چپ کنترلی مورد استفاده قرار گرفته که وقتی روش کلیک میکنی محتوایی رو نشون میده
میشه در مورد این موارد کمکم کنید
باتشکر

----------


## ya30ien2

فقط باید چپ به راستش کنی

----------


## amirkhoyli

مرسی از شما
من الان چپ به راست کردم از طریق Script همین پروژه ولی هر کاری کردم نتونستم اولا تصاویرو نشون بدم بعدش نوشته بیاد
مطابق عکسی که پیوست کردم.

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
تو این منو که دوست عزیزمون در اختیار شما قرار دادند برای تنظیم عکس ها از پلاگین با یک الگوریتم خواص برای تنظیم  background-position استفاده شده تو این پلاگین :
jquery.sweet-menu-1.0
و در قسمت :

// figure out our background position, for if we have icons 		var bgPosX = (settings.width + (settings.padding * 2)); 		var bgPosY = settings.padding; 		//settings.backgroundPosition = bgPosX + 'px ' + bgPosY + 'px'; 		settings.backgroundPosition = bgPosX + 'px ' + '50%';

که می تونید به صورت دستی با تغییر مقدار bgposx به صورت عددی تنظیم کنید..
ولی ساخت این منو کار سختی نیست کافیه که با css  و  jquery animate  آشنایی داشته باشید..منو های امثال این منو نیز به صورت آماده free هست که می تونید پیدا کنید..
این سوال بیشتر به بخش jquery مربوط میشه تاپیک رو انتقال میدم به بخش jquery تا دوستان در اون قسمت نیز نظرات خودشون رو قرار بدن..
موفق باشید..

----------


## pejman181818

سلام.
عذر میخوام اگه امکان داره بنده منویی که در بالای این سایت هست نیاز دارم.  http://www.anothervista.com
بنظرم خیلی جذابه،اما هر چی گشتم گیرم نیومد.
اگر کسی میتونه کمک کنه....
ممنون

----------


## pejman181818

از دوستان کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟؟

----------


## omidmetal90

> سلام.
> عذر میخوام اگه امکان داره بنده منویی که در بالای این سایت هست نیاز دارم.  http://www.anothervista.com
> بنظرم خیلی جذابه،اما هر چی گشتم گیرم نیومد.
> اگر کسی میتونه کمک کنه....
> ممنون


اگه هنوز پیدا نکردین من همه نوعش رو دارم میتونم برات ایمیل کنم

----------

